# Southerndown Care Home for the Blind & Elderly - May 2012



## UEP-Wales (May 5, 2012)

This past week has been non stop, 5 Derelict Hospitals and 1 Care Home... ontop of 3 kids, designing 7 websites and getting reports ready! Please bare with me! ​
*Building History​*
Southerndown Care Home was built in the 1890 and was originally known as “The Dunraven Hotel”. Since the 1940’s it has been occupied as a convalescence and care home for the blind. The building was constructed in the style of a castle with accommodation on three floors with attic accommodation above. 

The Dunraven Hotel was originally a low thatched building. This was demolished in 1890 to cater for a higher class of visitor, running a horse brake service to and from Southerndown Road Station (now closed) at Castle-upon-Alun. On 5th June 1948 the Wales Council for the blind opened the premises as Southerndown Care Home for the Blind and Elderly, originally offering holidays for people with visual impairment. Southerndown Care Home was a registered charity with any profits being used to improve and upgrade the facilities.






Image Date - 1909





Image Date - 1944


*The Explore​*
Shortly after getting involved with the Urban Exploration scene, I came across this grand and stunning building. I tried a few times to gain entry but it wasn’t possible for a long time.

It has been an eventful explore! I have been here 3 times to date and on all three occasions something exciting has happened including getting spooked by a security car arriving outside, dogs barking and finding out that there is still live power to the building (in terms of alarms and emergency lighting) oh and coming across a couple of metal thieves complete with tools – not good!

There is something a little spooky about this care home...when your there, you can hear every little sound, curtain's moving in the wind, thieves smashing stuff up, doors creaking...it's fantastic! It's very easy to get lost there though, although it seems pretty standard, it's hallways and room layouts are a bit confusing - even with the internal layout plans to hand!

It’s not going to be long until the building looks like the usual derelict building we all go to – burned down or crumbling due to water damage. There is a hole in the roof which is causing problems along one side of the upper floors – makes it fun to walk. If it does happen – it will be a huge shame as it’s a building I would love to bring back to life!

Although the building is not filled with utter goodness in terms of the old equipment that must have been there, it was still great to finally walk around the place share it with everybody - Although it does have some great staircases and fireplaces! 

Anyway, lets get down with the photographs!


*The Photographs*​










































































































*A couple of Selfies!*














Thanks very much for taking a look and as always your comments are more than welcome! If you are thinking of taking a look at the site, give me a shout as I will probably be up for a revisit to grap some video shots.


----------



## flyboys90 (May 5, 2012)

What a superb building & the fireplaces are still there!! thanks for sharing.


----------



## rectory-rat (May 5, 2012)

That's very nice mate, and well shot and written up as well. I'd certainly be up for a visit if you happen to be returning when I'm about 

-RR


----------



## Lucky Pants (May 5, 2012)

The place looks great, nice report and pics .


----------



## sparky. (May 5, 2012)

brill report and pics thanks for sharing mate


----------



## UEP-Wales (May 5, 2012)

Thanks very much for the comment 



rectory-rat said:


> That's very nice mate, and well shot and written up as well. I'd certainly be up for a visit if you happen to be returning when I'm about
> 
> -RR



Thanks dude! Just drop me a PM when you are around and hopefully we can sort something out


----------



## The Cat Crept In (May 5, 2012)

What a great find well done


----------



## UEP-Wales (May 5, 2012)

The Cat Crept In said:


> What a great find well done



Thanks very much, Hopefully it remains in a good condition although I doubt it with the rate metal thieves are in there!


----------



## Sshhhh... (May 5, 2012)

What an impressive, beautiful building! Love it! Looks like a fab explore.This is now on my list. Great pics and thanks for sharing


----------



## UEP-Wales (May 7, 2012)

Sshhhh... said:


> What an impressive, beautiful building! Love it! Looks like a fab explore.This is now on my list. Great pics and thanks for sharing



Thanks very much! The building is stunning and was the main reason that I really wanted to take a look around, then when I found out it's history I knew I needed to grab my camera and hopefully do it some justice! 

I meant to say on the report that the property is currently for sale and has an asking price of around £1.5million. I have no idea what the future holds for the building but hopefully it's retained and brought back to life.


----------



## SeffyboyUK (May 7, 2012)

Good work mate. Keep it up


----------



## UEP-Wales (May 7, 2012)

seffyboy523 said:


> Good work mate. Keep it up



Thanks dude!


----------



## TeeJF (May 7, 2012)

Nice one matey, looks great!


----------



## UEP-Wales (May 11, 2012)

*EPIC SERIOUS WARNING*​
Being a nice day and everything I decided to pop along to Southerndown beach with the family (whilst popping in here of course). 

If you are planning a trip here over the weekend (I know a couple are) either don't or seriously watch you back. The whole site is covered in "Metal Thieves" tools including angle grinders, bolt cutters, KNIVES, saws and so on...Oh and they also come complete with great big metal thieves! 

They seem to be on the site all of the time and trust me, they're not so nice. Police are involved so like I say, either watch your back or just play it safe and don't go.


----------



## Sshhhh... (May 11, 2012)

Urbex-SW said:


> Thanks very much! The building is stunning and was the main reason that I really wanted to take a look around, then when I found out it's history I knew I needed to grab my camera and hopefully do it some justice!
> 
> I meant to say on the report that the property is currently for sale and has an asking price of around £1.5million. I have no idea what the future holds for the building but hopefully it's retained and brought back to life.



Hmm, now where my cheque book, haha. I wish Fingers cossed someone will fall in love with the place and take good care of it


----------



## kevsy21 (May 12, 2012)

Great pics,looks a great site.


----------



## TrefforestGump (May 13, 2012)

Cracking photos! It's a superb building.


----------



## nelly (May 13, 2012)

This is to good mate, cracking shots and a beautiful untouched place.

This is a prime example of why DP needs a NP area!!!!


----------



## UEP-Wales (May 14, 2012)

Thanks Nelly, Really means alot!

I would love to say that it is still in good condition but it's getting very screwed now. It's sad to say but give it around a month or two and I wouldn't be surprised if the place was crumbling down. The metal thieves really are wrecking it. 

Im probably being stupid now but what do you mean by an "NP area"? Thanks again dude!


----------



## prettyvacant71 (May 14, 2012)

Great pics dude! Wot an impressive gothicy lookin building....you don't half get around don't ya!!!


----------



## bristourbexlover (May 14, 2012)

that place and report amazing


----------



## UEP-Wales (May 14, 2012)

prettyvacant71 said:


> Great pics dude! Wot an impressive gothicy lookin building....you don't half get around don't ya!!!



Thanks very much, the building is just stunning, the feelings I have of just going in and securing it, popping some squatting notices up and "doing it up" is crazy! If it wasn't for my children needing me, I probably would!

U.E seems to be my full time thing at the moment! Being self employed lets me play when I want to a certain extent 



bristourbexlover said:


> that place and report amazing



Thanks very much, glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## UEP-Wales (May 16, 2012)

Just for those that are interested, I have uploaded a short video to Youtube of this explore!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vfEQkL-FwGc&hd=1"]Southerndown Care Home Urbex[/ame]​


----------

